# Catfish Seminar Gander Mtn. Huber Hieghts Store



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be conducting a very hands on type of seminar at the Gander Mtn. Huber Hieghts store in the lodge.

When: March 16th 2007

Times: 6pm till 8pm

Seminar will cover fishing for Channel cats and Blue cats on CJ Brown in Springfield, Ohio

Best times to go

Bait of choice

Locations on the lake to gather bait

Typical patterns of Shad on this lake

Riggings, hooks, floats and tackle used for cats

Lowrance depth finder interpetation

GPS coordinates of major structure and gravel shoals on this lake.

I will provide handouts of my material at this seminar.

We can also have a Q/A session if needed.

This is one of the finest lakes in this area to target large Channels and Blues.

Thank you.............Tim Lange


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

i sure will be there count me in. It will be fun it think. alot of stuff still to learn


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I will be out of town or I would have absolutely been there. Hopefully the opportunity will come around again. Doctor, I really enjoy your web site, alot of info...thanks.

Pike


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Is there a charge? If so, how much? Thanks


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nope no charge...............Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dont forget folks, tomorrow night at Gander....( Huber Tucky location)
Im still planning on being there. Anyone else gonna make it? Mellon?

Salmonid


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I thought it was Friday the 16th?


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes it is Friday the 16th, Mark must be getting excited ...lol..............Doc


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

With this warm rain and warm temps, I have been easily excited lately!! I did think it was tonight, sorry for the confusion, Ill have to work on the boss to see if I can get a pass for tomorrow night. Thanks Doc, 
Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Boss..... Mark you should be the boss. She should ask YOU for permission!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, as long as she is paying the bills, she is the "Boss"  , BTW, the boss gave me permission to go tomorrow night.

C ya there!!
Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just got back and Doc put on a heck of a great presentation to about dozen or so folks on his way to a tourney he is fishing tomorrow ( Good luck Doc) the seminar was loaded with great tips, pictures, handouts and about 40 years of catfishing knowledge so if you missed it, you missed a good un! Ran into Melon and Tee and I assume a few other OGF'rs while I was there.

Thanks again Doc, will be in contact early next week!
Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks a ton Doc. Tee great to meet you. My son was all pumped up. He didnt stop talking about it on the drive home. A couple pics to come soon.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang it Doc, only one picture came out. Here it is.

Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Everyone missed a great seminar. I believe Doc said he would be doing 2-3 more this year.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Not everyone missed it. I was on the end of the 2nd. row with the Army cap. The only ones I knew were Mellon and Doc. I guess from his post elsewhere that was Blue Boat sitting in front of me.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

I was the last guy there with the Red Dayton sweatshirt


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I was next to Mellon, I wish I knew the rest of the folks in there were OGF'rs, Id have certainly introduced myself. 

Salmonid


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent seminar by Doc! I have been wanting to meet him for a while now. He took my nephew (Chris) fishing a few times. 

Nice to meet the people that I met there...H2O Mellon and Salmonid. I think we need name tags next time!! 

I called Chris after the seminar and he completely forgot about it and wasn't happy.  


The good thing is that Doc will be doing a couple more seminars in the future. Bluecat, flathead and a fishfinders seminar. I WON'T miss the fishfinders seminar for sure!



Thanks Doc!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all for attending I had a great time, looking forward to doing it again in a few months..............Doc


----------

